# www.kentuckyspecialfx.com preseason discount starts tonight!



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

From March 19th till April 30th www.kentuckyspecialfx.com is offering its yearly 10% discount on everything on the website.
Ghost, Props, Webcasters, Supplies, Ice Jets, you name it.
The code is gimme10 youll have the option to enter the code during checkout.
The 10 % discount does not apply to custom orders, custom fab projects, onsite installations or international orders.
If you have any issues using the code or website in any way please call 502-836-3125.


----------

